# Marco vs. Jack



## Raiden34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Location : Zou
Distance : 20 Meters


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2015)

Marco high dif


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Dec 4, 2015)

Josh said:


> Marco high dif



This.
Marco has better feats, hype and portrayal.

Mythical Zoan is better than Ancient Zoan, too

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Dec 4, 2015)

Marco very high diff.


----------



## Pyriz (Dec 4, 2015)

Marco wins with very high diff. I think Jack is a step below him, but not too far away.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

Marco high diff

I still think Marco is going to be the strongest first mate of any Yonko, maybe only next to Shanks first mate.


----------



## Dunno (Dec 4, 2015)

Marco low diff until Jack either gets at least one good feat or a reason to use poison gas other than his own weakness.


----------



## Wayne With The Ism (Dec 4, 2015)

Dunno said:


> Marco low diff until Jack either gets at least one good feat or a reason to use poison gas other than his own weakness.



This.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 5, 2015)

Marco high diffs ...Jack has neither,portrayal or feats to put him above Marco.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bump......


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 18, 2015)

Marco with high-diff; he should have both a better fruit and more versatility. The fight would probably last for a crazy long time though.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 18, 2015)

Nothing changed...Jack isn't even the 1st mate most propably..there's no way he's stronger than the WSM's first mate.


----------



## trance (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco wouldn't need 5 days just to stalemate fodder.


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco mid/high-diff depending on Jack's standing in Kaidou's crew.


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco kills him.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SwordsmanOverlord (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco would need like high difficulty to put Jack down.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm 100% positive Marco will be the strongest First Mate out of the pre-skip Yonkou for the very reason he was the FM of the strongest Yonkou and a captain himself now. he was also mentioned alongside the Yonkou of people who could possibly stop Blackbeard. 

Untill proven otherwise I'll go with Marco > any other Younkou FM. Zoro and Shiryu might surpass him at some point though.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco with like high diff at best. Jack is a freaking mammoth, no lethal attacks or anything


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack seems like to me more durable than even Admirals, I don't know how Marco can put down someone like Jack, that requires some high level attack power.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 19, 2015)

How does  Jack seem to be more durable than even admirals?
don't forget that marco has the perfect DF for long fights


----------



## gold ace (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack extreme diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> How does  Jack seem to be more durable than even admirals?
> don't forget that marco has the perfect DF for long fights



He has better durability but he has no attack power on admirals level as well, that's what I meant.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 19, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> He has better durability but he has no attack power on admirals level as well, that's what I meant.



neither does jack, so if it comes down to a durablity fight marco got him beat easily


----------



## Beckman (Dec 19, 2015)

Marco was the right hand while Jack is one of three, there's really no reason to go against Marco at this point.



Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> How does  Jack seem to be more durable than even admirals?
> don't forget that marco has the perfect DF for long fights



I'd say Marcos fruit is perfect for short fights, not long ones. The regen has a limit and will most likely drain Marco if used too often. Against someone like G4 Luffy that won't be a problem since the opponent will drain himself first, but if Jack does have the mounsterous durability his fruit hints at then he might just be able to outlast Marco.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 19, 2015)

jack seems to have a huge amount of stamina, but marco's zoan fruit is basically the phoenix form of stamina itself. So the fight just goes on for days until jack finally realizes he can't win so he takes out his poison gas weapon.


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 19, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Marco was the right hand while *Jack is one of three*, there's really no reason to go against Marco at this point..



Who said Marco was stronger than Diamond Jozu ?

The difference between no.2 and no.3 is always being minimal (Kaku-Jabra / Zoro-Sanji), only the no.1 (the captain) has noticeably more powerful than the rest.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 19, 2015)

marco mid diff. jack hasnt shown why he wud give high diff.


----------



## gold ace (Dec 19, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> marco mid diff. jack hasnt shown why he wud give high diff.



Someone like bjg Mam hasn't shown why she would beat Marco either. Doesn't mean it wouldn't happen


----------



## Captain Altintop (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't see  or can't imagine Jack as 2nd strongest Kaidou-member ... 

Maybe they call all 3 Calamities together as a unit. Not every crew needs a typical FM.

1) Kaidou
...
2)-3)-4) Calamities 

Marco should high ( mid-low ) diff. him.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

Marco very high difficulty.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 21, 2015)

gold ace said:


> Someone like bjg Mam hasn't shown why she would beat Marco either. Doesn't mean it wouldn't happen



big mom has the yonko hype which automatically puts her above marco. jack is one of the top 3 of kaido, but we dont know if he's first, second, or third mate level. If he's FM level, then it could go either way (doubtful tho from his performace against inu and neko). He is most likely the jozu or vista level person of the crew.


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 21, 2015)

Erkan12 said:


> *Jack seems like to me more durable than even Admirals*, I don't know how Marco can put down someone like Jack, that requires some high level attack power.



When did Jack show any noteworthy durability? His best durability feat is getting back up after a cat slammed him into a house. As far as endurance goes he fought the dukes for five days before calling it quits.

Compare that to Akainu who quickly rebounded from a quake bubble to the head and jumped back into the action after receiving a point blank island splitting quake from the World's Strongest Man, and has the endurance feat of battling another admiral 10 days straight.


----------



## trance (Dec 21, 2015)

Still waiting for Jack to do anything remotely impressive.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## featherine augustus (Sep 26, 2016)

jack has more fire power where as marco is flexible,more speed and all..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 26, 2016)

Jack EXTREME Diff. Marco is faster and has better agility and most likely wit. However Jack has AMAZING endurance and probably great physical strength to back up his massive Constitute and could have Buso up the wazzoo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Melkor (Sep 26, 2016)

Marco high difficulty sounds about right, I also do not think Jack is first mate of Kaidou.


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 26, 2016)

hopefully jack is the third strongest of kaido's crew.


----------



## Dunno (Sep 26, 2016)

If Marco has a gas mask, he low diffs. Otherwise he wins with mid to high diff.


----------



## drew8324 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dunno said:


> If Marco has a gas mask, he low diffs. Otherwise he wins with mid to high diff.



If Elephants farts bad. I can only fathom Mammoths ones


----------



## Magnet40 (Sep 26, 2016)

drew8324 said:


> Jack EXTREME Diff. Marco is faster and has better agility and most likely wit. However Jack has AMAZING endurance and probably great physical strength to back up his massive Constitute and could have Buso up the wazzoo



Brother you're drunk af. Marco beats Jack


----------



## Gohara (Sep 26, 2016)

If Jack is The Beast Pirates':

1st most powerful Commander- Jack wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

2nd most powerful Commander- Marco wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

3rd most powerful Commander- Marco wins with mid to high difficulty.

4th most powerful Commander- Marco wins with around mid difficulty.  Maybe mid to high (closer to mid than high) difficulty.

Of course, this is all just IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2016)

Again, the hell has Jack done to suggest he can beat Marco?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dunno (Sep 27, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> Again, the hell has Jack done to suggest he can beat Marco?



He failed to beat Neko and Inu. This must mean that Neko and Inu are both Yonkou FM level, which makes Jack even stronger than that. He also lost to Fujitora and Sengoku, which must mean that he is almost as strong as those two together. He also got one-shot by Zunisha, which means that Zunisha is god tier and Jack is at least top tier because he survived the attack. He also used poisonous gas, and everyone knows that only the absolutely strongest use poisonous gas. 

Losing is good, didn't you know?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------

